# Clear mucus like discharge



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok so tonight my girl Clara had quite a bit of clear discharge from her vulva. Does this happen when does are in heat? Wouldn't it be a different color if she was in heat? As far as i can tell her ligs have not softened. (I'm a newbie so i don't know for sure.) She isn't acting any different. There is a slight possibility that she was breed before i got her. (i have had her for only a few months) What are the first signs of labor? What do u think? does it sound like i am gunna have some babies anytime soon?


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Brooke

Does it look like she has any milk in her bag? How old is she and has she kidded before? Is it possible for you to show a picture of her rear end?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When that discharge is brown, you will have kids within the hour or so. Clear can mean she could be in heat, but then again my pregos have had white weeks before kidding.
Cant help you with ligs as Im no good at that.
Is she bagging up at all? Another sign is firm shiney udder. And restlessnss, getting up & down, not eating grain, pawing.
Happy kidding to ya at the right time!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

A picture would help a lot. Folks here will be able to tell you right away if she is pregnant. It is possible for does to have a little discharge from being in season. But if she was exposed to a buck she is very likely to be bred. 

Jan


----------



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2011)

The people I got her from said she was 2. Yes she has kidded once before. Ok i will get a picture on here tomorrow morning. Thank you


----------

